# حمل تعليم برنامج AutoCAD Civil 3D 2012 مع 168 درس باللغة الانكليزية تشرح كل خفايا البرنامج



## لهون جاف (9 يونيو 2012)

*من الرابط ادناه يمكنك تحميل كافة الدروس التي على شكل ملفات **SWF** مع برنامج ملحق يتيح لك تصفح ومشاهدة الدروس بكل متعة الملفات مضغوطة كل فصل على حدة **يوجد ايضا **ملف **Excel ** يشرح فهرست الدروس ويمكن ان نقول وداعا للدورات والملزمات الخاصة بهذا البرنامج حجم الدروس تقريبا 2.98 **GB** وسوف اضيفها فصلا بعد فصل الى ان تكتمل الدروس انشاء الله وهي على موقع **SkyDrive **فلا تحرمونا من دعائكم **مع تحياتي لكم بالاستفادة .**
**

الرابط http://sdrv.ms/KpuWPe
*


----------



## فرحان جواد (10 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## علي الحياني (10 يونيو 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً
وفقكم الله تعالى​


----------



## ROUDS (10 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (10 يونيو 2012)

مشكور على مجهودك ولكن اين برنامج التشغيل كما ذكرت (swf


----------



## Kurdistan Eng (10 يونيو 2012)

دةست خؤش


----------



## لهون جاف (10 يونيو 2012)

تم بحمد الله تحميل كافة الدروس على موقع SkyDrive يوجد مجلد تحت اسم Drawings فيه كافة المخططات والبيانات اللتي يستعملها المحاضر في شرح الدروس
برنامج ال SWF موجود في اول مجلد تحت اسم Setup this first افتحه من الضغط ثم قم بتسطيب البرنامج الموجود بداخله (QQ Player) بعدها استمتع بالدروس 
لا تحرمونا من دعائكم


----------



## لهون لهونى (11 يونيو 2012)

dastt xosh bra bo aw hawla bewchana xwa padashtt bdatawa


----------



## elfaki (13 يونيو 2012)

*بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيراً و أسأل الله أن يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك وأن يغفر الله لك و لوالديك.*


----------



## WILIM (13 يونيو 2012)

نرجو إعطاء الرابط الصحيح


----------



## komar (13 يونيو 2012)

نرجو إعطاء الربط الصحيح...........................................................................................Please replay ,don't open link


----------



## لهون جاف (13 يونيو 2012)

سبق باني قد طلبت من الاخوة المشرفين على الموقع مساعدتي على تحميل الدروس على المنتدى كون الدروس نسخة أصلية وعليها حقوق نشر ولكن لم يجبني أحد فقمت بتحميلها على موقع SkyDrive وبعد يومين من النشر تم حضر موقعي مما تسبب في اتلاف كافة اشتراكاتي السباقة في المنتدى والمحملة على SkyDrive انتظروني ريثما اجد طريقة اخرى لنشرها


----------



## Fady.Joseph (15 يونيو 2012)

لهون جاف قال:


> سبق باني قد طلبت من الاخوة المشرفين على الموقع مساعدتي على تحميل الدروس على المنتدى كون الدروس نسخة أصلية وعليها حقوق نشر ولكن لم يجبني أحد فقمت بتحميلها على موقع SkyDrive وبعد يومين من النشر تم حضر موقعي مما تسبب في اتلاف كافة اشتراكاتي السباقة في المنتدى والمحملة على SkyDrive انتظروني ريثما اجد طريقة اخرى لنشرها



نأسف لما حصل معك صديقنا ونشكرك مسبقاً على ماتنوي القيام به .... الله يعوضك على ماحصل معك.......... ننتظر منك كل ماهو جديد.


----------



## م محمد درويش (30 نوفمبر 2012)

ممتاز


----------



## kak goran (30 نوفمبر 2012)

dastt xosh bet xwa padashtt bdatawa inshalla ,,bas nazanm bo lay mn aw linka nabetawa agar zahmat nabe yarmatim bdayt


----------



## تامر عبد السميع (28 أغسطس 2013)

*thank you*

thank you


----------

